# The cell phone incident



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh poor boy, Dad didn't mean to! My Lilah is super sensitive to yelling. When my teenage sons were their most trying voices would get raised sometimes, Lilah would crawl under the lamp table and hide. 

I'm glad Dad made up to Holden.


----------



## HoldentheGolden (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, now Dad is his number one defender, "don't yell at him! He's sensitive." hahaha, We can't even raise our voices to our other dogs without Holden getting upset. Gotta love him


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Looking guilty doesn't necessarily mean actually being guilty. My stepdaughter had two dogs. Her male would frequently mess the floor. The female was the one that would look guilty though, because she knew that mama would be upset. When the male knocked over the garbage, the female would slink around the room with her head low. It was funny, but also a bit sad.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Our Remy is very sensitive to raised voices or changes in body composition at all. If I get stressed, even if I don't voice it, he picks up on it right away and stays away. It makes me sad because sometimes I just want him there, but at the same time it's pretty darn smart of him to sense that well!


----------

